

Fake goods are proliferating, to the dismay of companies and governments - cwan
http://www.economist.com/business-finance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=15610089&fsrc=rss

======
hannibalhorn
Timing wise, I thought this was inspired by the fake Intel i7-920 CPUs, but
they're not even mentioned.

